# 1&1 DSL weiternutzen nach Wohnungsumzug



## Dominik Haubrich (14. April 2005)

Hallo,

heute habe ich mal wieder eine ganz spezielle Kopfnuss für Euch: 

Ich habe mir vor wenigen Tagen den neuen 1&1 DSL City Flat-Tarif für 6,99€ bestellt und meinen bisherigen T-DSL-Anschluss zu 1&1 gewechselt. Heute ist die Hardware eingetroffen. Die Mindestvertragslaufzeit bei 1&1 DSL beträgt die üblichen 12 Monate. 

Soweit so gut, jetzt das eigentliche Problem:

Ich werde zum 1.05.2005 in eine neue Wohnung in der Nachbarschaft umziehen. Auch an der neuen Adresse ist T-DSL verfügbar. Den analogen Telefonanschluss von der T-Com kann ich problemlos umziehen. Wie kann ich nun aber sicherstellen, dass der 1&1 DSL-Anschluss ebenfalls auch an meiner neuen Adresse nahtlos funktioniert? 

PS: Ich habe mich noch nicht offiziell an 1&1 gewandt, da ich der Hoffnung bin, dass vielleicht schon andere Leute ein ähnliches Problem in der Vergangenheit hatten.

Für hilfreiche Tipps oder Lösungsvorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (15. April 2005)

Ich habe mich mal schlau gemacht, folgende Vorgehensweise ist bei einem Wohnungsumzug zu beachten, wenn man die Telefonnummer und den 1&1 DSL-Anschluss mitnehmen möchte.

(1) T-Com: Rufnummer umziehen

Geht bequem über das Online-Formular. Beim Umzug fällt ein einmaliges Bereitstellungsentgelt in Höhe von 59,95 € an. Man kann einen Wunschtermin für den Umzug des Telefonanschlusses (Analog/ISDN) angeben.-> T-Com: Umzug per Mausklick

(2) 1&1: DSL-Anschluss umziehen

Die Vertragskundenbetreuung von 1&1 telefonisch oder per E-Mail davon in Kenntnis setzen, dass man umziehen wird und den 1&1 DSL-Anschluss mitnehmen will. Hierzu benötigt 1&1 lediglich die Kundennummer, den voraussichtlichen Umzugstermin und die neue Wohnungsanschrift. Der bestehende Vertrag bei 1&1 wird lediglich umgeschrieben, es ist keine Kündigung und Neubeantragung notwendig 

Festzuhalten bleibt, dass ein Umzug des 1&1 DSL-Anschlusses häufig ziemlich problematisch verläuft, da die T-Com zunächst den DSL-Port, der in der alten Wohnung existiert, kündigen muss. Hierüber wird 1&1 anschließend automatisch in Kenntnis gesetzt, was leider aber nicht immer zuverlässig funktioniert. Anschließend muss 1&1 bei der T-Com einen DSL-Anschluss für die neue Wohnung beantragen. Dieser Vorgang kann ein paar Tage dauern, im schlimmsten Fall aber auch Wochen. Die Quote der Problemfälle liegt laut Aussage der zuständigen 1&1-Mitarbeiterin bei geschätzten. 40%.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (16. April 2005)

So eine Story kenne ich. Ich habe schon lange die 1und1 fair flat. im Dezember 2003 bin ich in die neue Wohnung gezogen und wollte den neuen dsl anschluss beider Telekom beantragen, die meinten dann momentan nicht verfügbar aber im Februar 2005 als ich wieder mitte Januar wieder zur Telekom voll motiviert "Ich möchte bitte DSL beantragen" darauf die aussage leider erst im April ich wieder heim. Mitte März geht es wieder zur Telekom mit dem gleichen Anliegen, was sagen die mir ? Erst Juni also ich wieder gegangen und im Juni wieder bei der Telekom aufgeschlagen. Nun lag der Termin plötzlich im September usw.

Jetzt könnte ihr mal raten, ob ich mittlerweile DSL habe !

Die Antwort:

NEIN 

Ich wähle mich jetzt bereits seit über einem Jahr mit einer 0190 nr über meine Flat ein was sehr teuer ist, aber bin ja immer davon ausgegangen das ich bald DSL bekomme aber die von der Telekom bekommen es ja nicht auf die Reihe.

Das schlimme ist, es liegt nciht an der Dämpfung der Leitung und die Entfernung zum Knotenpunkt sondern weil die Telekom nur x Ports frei gibt und wenn die weg sind dann ist halt Ende. Naja und bei uns im Ort (Kein nest sondern gerade mal 12 KM von der Stadt weg) intressiert niemand.


----------

